# I am not yet a Mason, but I believe I am on the right path



## Ian Niswonger (Feb 9, 2015)

Hello, my name is Ian, and I am not yet a Mason, but I have contacted my local lodge and am getting the process underway. I have been a member of My Freemasonry for a little while now, mainly to do my research. I wanted to see what Masonry is all about, and by reading other people's questions and the other members responses, I was able to decide that I do, in fact, wish to become a Mason. I look forward to continuing my journey as a Mason, and I look forward to making many new friends and learning more to Broaden my mind and become a better person.


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Feb 9, 2015)

Welcome to the path.


----------



## Ghost (Feb 21, 2015)

Welcome and good luck!


----------



## Ian Niswonger (Feb 8, 2017)

Ian Niswonger said:


> Hello, my name is Ian, and I am not yet a Mason, but I have contacted my local lodge and am getting the process underway. I have been a member of My Freemasonry for a little while now, mainly to do my research. I wanted to see what Masonry is all about, and by reading other people's questions and the other members responses, I was able to decide that I do, in fact, wish to become a Mason. I look forward to continuing my journey as a Mason, and I look forward to making many new friends and learning more to Broaden my mind and become a better person.



UPDATE: It has been a long while since I was last on here. Sorry about that, but you know how life is. Anyways, on December 19th, 2016 I was Passed as a Fellow Craft. I have really enjoyed my journey thus far, and look forward to acquiring my Master Mason's Degree in much less time. I still want to throw out a big thanks to the members here at MyFreemasonry - without you guys I wouldn't have ever felt comfortable petitioning my lodge and joining up. I'm look forward to the days ahead!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 9, 2017)

Congratulations Brother and keep us updated on your progress.


----------



## Keith C (Feb 9, 2017)

Congratulations and kudos for sticking with it!


----------



## elvisbluelight (Feb 13, 2017)

I am not a Manson either just reading a lot of books 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Derek Harvey (Feb 15, 2017)

Congratulations brother 

Sent from my SM-G360T1 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 15, 2017)

elvisbluelight said:


> I am not a Manson either just reading a lot of books


I hope that you stick with it.


----------



## coachn (Feb 15, 2017)

...


----------



## coachn (Feb 16, 2017)

...


----------



## Bro MBGellner RAM; 32nd (Mar 10, 2017)

It is easy to become obsessed with a billion explanations of our symbols. The craftsman should reflect on his teachings and works. The deeper meanings will occur to you more over time and with practiced reflection.

In the end, we are but a copy made in an image. And our teachings are to practice this image. It is a sacred truth that if you are a copy; then the one true form exists. We are rough longing to be perfect and by the symbolism of the dialogue the allegory teachings are a prophecy to us that the perfect one does exist.

God is at its center
And we are God's followers.
God calls us a priesthood.
We are the priests. 
We have chosen a side because we choose light. Light is good. And there is no darkness in God.


----------



## Bloke (Mar 11, 2017)

Bro MBGellner RAM; 32nd said:


> It is easy to become obsessed with a billion explanations of our symbols. The craftsman should reflect on his teachings and works. The deeper meanings will occur to you more over time and with practiced reflection.
> 
> In the end, we are but a copy made in an image. And our teachings are to practice this image. It is a sacred truth that if you are a copy; then the one true form exists. We are rough longing to be perfect and by the symbolism of the dialogue the allegory teachings are a prophecy to us that the perfect one does exist.
> 
> ...



Mate..... that's starting to get a bit spammy..


----------



## Ian Niswonger (Apr 4, 2017)

UPDATE: Again it has been a little while, though I come bearing good news. Last night I gave back my FC proficiency, and am slated to go through the next phase on the 17th of this month! I am eagerly looking forward to it, and to moving forward on my journey.


----------



## Keith C (Apr 4, 2017)

Excellent Brother!  You will love the MM degree!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 4, 2017)

Ian Niswonger said:


> UPDATE: Again it has been a little while, though I come bearing good news. Last night I gave back my FC proficiency, and am slated to go through the next phase on the 17th of this month! I am eagerly looking forward to it, and to moving forward on my journey.


Great! Let us know how it went.


----------



## Ian Niswonger (Apr 18, 2017)

UPDATE: Last night I was Raised a Master Mason! Once again, a huge thanks to those here on MyFreemasonry for helping me along my journey! The Master Mason Degree was by far my favorite, it was just so much fun! Thank you again for the guidance and support!


----------



## Bloke (Apr 18, 2017)

Congratulations Brother !


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 18, 2017)

Ian Niswonger said:


> UPDATE: Last night I was Raised a Master Mason! Once again, a huge thanks to those here on MyFreemasonry for helping me along my journey! The Master Mason Degree was by far my favorite, it was just so much fun! Thank you again for the guidance and support!


Congratulations Brother!


----------

